# brutes can fly



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i smell bent tie rods!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah they fly great ...... It's that landing that can be the killer...hahaha


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah they hurt wen they land....ecspecially wit lift


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

:agreed:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if you weren't running off the edge in that pic it would be perfect for photoshop 

photoshop you out of it then put it on the pic of a cliff. that would rock!
great pic


----------



## bruteforcetx (Jun 29, 2009)

looks like fun


----------



## GreenRancher (Jul 4, 2009)

^^Ya


----------

